# [H]Flesh Hounds, Orks, Guard [W]Various Orks, Daemons, BA



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have some extra stuff laying around and was wondered if anyone was interested in any of this stuff

5 Flesh hounds of Khorne
1 AoBR Ork Warboss
1 Cadian Karskin with flamer
1 Cadian Karskin with grenade launcher
1 Tyranid Pyrovore

I am looking for any of the following

Daemons:

Metal Nurgle DP
Changling

Orks:

Lootas
mega-nobz
Mek with KFF

Blood Angels

Death Company
Sang Guard


If anyone is interested let me know via PM or the thread.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Giving this a little bump. I also have a tyranid pyrovore to add to the list of stuff I am trying to get rid of.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

are the flesh hounds the new flesh hounds, or prior editions?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought them after the new codex came out, so they are the current edition. 










Look like this except unassembled and unpainted.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Giving this a bit of a bump.


----------

